# String um 1 Zeichen kürzen ?



## Ashiaka (29. Okt 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich würde gerne eine For Schleife basteln,
in der ein String mit 5 Leerzeichen : "     " mit jedem Durchgang um
ein Leerzeichen " " gekürzt wird.

Nur hab ich keine Ahnung, wie man einen String um 1 Zeichen kürzen kann.   

Hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen...


----------



## bygones (29. Okt 2005)

for schleife und dann per replace


----------



## Ashiaka (29. Okt 2005)

Replace?

Ist damit sowas gemeint: Leer = Leer + 1?

hab sowas schon versucht mit Leer = Leer - " ";

Geht leider nicht


----------



## Beni (29. Okt 2005)

Er meint wohl das replace hier. Die Schleife benötigst du dann wohl nicht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Okt 2005)

```
String letztesZeichenWeg = stringMitLeerzeichen.substring(0, stringMitLeerzeichen.length()-1);
```


----------



## bygones (29. Okt 2005)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Er meint wohl das replace hier. Die Schleife benötigst du dann wohl nicht.


stimmt, vergaß, dass es ja schon alle vorkommen ersetzt....


----------



## Ashiaka (30. Okt 2005)

Jo!

Danke, für eure Hilfe!


----------

